# Would you fly now?



## Victor (Oct 25, 2020)

Assuming that you fly somewhere every year or more, and can take moderate risks,
would you go on a business/pleasure trip, at least 500 miles?  I know many people dont like flying
even in the best conditions-- and go nowhere special. But if you are used to flying, are you up to wearing a mask
the whole time and taking the chance? (If not, you may have to wait until winter is over.)


----------



## jujube (Oct 25, 2020)

Right now, no.  Over and above the contagion aspect, i would lose my cool having to wear a mask for 4 to 6 hours.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 25, 2020)

If I needed to fly I would.

The mask would be as annoying to me as flying with children kicking the back of my seat or being in the middle seat between two sweaty linebackers but I would deal with it if I had no other choice.

I would not fly for vacation/pleasure until things settle down and an effective vaccine is widely available to the average person.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2020)

Yes I would and I might be doing that very thing in the next few weeks..


----------



## Jules (Oct 25, 2020)

If my destination had very low numbers, I probably would.  Except it doesn’t, so I won’t be going won‘t be seeing my children this year.  I admit, it wouldn’t be easy locked up wearing a mask amongst so many people.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 25, 2020)

Nope, not until (maybe) next year.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 25, 2020)

No I wouldn’t.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2020)

No.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2020)

Jules said:


> If my destination had very low numbers, I probably would.  Except it doesn’t, so I won’t be going won‘t be seeing my children this year.  I admit, it wouldn’t be easy locked up wearing a mask amongst so many people.


I haven't seen my only daughter for 18 months... she lives in Spain and they had very strict lockdown, and even when they and ours was lifted anyone coming here from there had to quarantine for 2 weeks and my daughter couldn't possibly spend that much time  away from her job, much less in another country .. but in about 2 weeks she's flying in on a 36 hour visit.. I'm very excited... ...she's absolutely pedantic about masks, and PPE etc..so she'll take every precaution while flying and among the hoards at the airport


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 25, 2020)

No, I wouldn't.


----------



## Chrise (Oct 25, 2020)

Not since.... The terrorist.No plans now


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 25, 2020)

Only to a safe place at the other end ...family taking precautions, a sanitized beach house, mountain cabin.   I could make it through the airport and flight with PPE.  That being said, I'll wait.  Airports are a hassle during the best of times and these days, you're either traveling with people who are likely careless or others who are more stressed than usual.


----------



## Leann (Oct 25, 2020)

Not right now but hopefully in spring 2021.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 26, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> No, I wouldn't.


*Would you fly now?
*


----------



## oldman (Oct 26, 2020)

Sure, I would fly now. However, let me be clear from what I have been told by those in the business. It’s important to know that the air being circulated throughout the plane is probably cleaner than what is in your kitchen. Where the issue comes in is with having contact with other passengers. If you need to fly, do so, but with caution. Keep your mask on, except when eating, drinking or using the lavatory and space yourself when seated. I prefer to use airlines that are keeping the center seat vacant. If you are able to fly business or first class, do so with your life partner or someone you know and trust. Those seats are only two to a row.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 26, 2020)

I would, only if a dire circumstance came up with a family member.


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2020)

No, not right now.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 27, 2020)

"Not a snowball's chance in a hot place".  I'm glad to have traveled the world when conditions were good.  Now, I wouldn't.  I can't imagine paying out thousands of dollars to sit in a taxi, go through airport security & then sit in a plane with a mask on all the time.  Then you enter some foreign country or big resort where everyone is wearing a mask.  Several months ago I stayed at a hotel where they used to have a buffet breakfast that was very good.  Due to Corvid-19, we were handed a paper bag with some apple juice & a boiled egg.  Really!  I did not see the price of the room go down. I'll hang on to my cash until conditions improve.  These days restaurants "suck" shopping malls "suck" & may I say travel really "sucks".  I got the cash but I ain't gonna put up with the trash!


----------



## 911 (Oct 27, 2020)

As soon as the pandemic is declared as being over, I’m going somewhere for a long time.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I haven't seen my only daughter for 18 months... she lives in Spain and they had very strict lockdown, and even when they and ours was lifted anyone coming here from there had to quarantine for 2 weeks and my daughter couldn't possibly spend that much time  away from her job, much less in another country .. but in about 2 weeks she's flying in on a 36 hour visit.. I'm very excited... ...she's absolutely pedantic about masks, and PPE etc..so she'll take every precaution while flying and among the hoards at the airport


Just out of curiosity, how many road miles is it from your area in England to your daughter's in Spain?  We used to drive to Florida each year and stay for 3 months and the trip south was close to 1500 miles.  Would your distance be driveable, providing you would be staying for a bit.


----------



## needshave (Oct 27, 2020)

No, Not going to happen. We typically vacation over the winter months of Ohio, this year we will be staying home. No waiting in the airport for a flight, no standing in line to go through security, no boarding in long lines, no staying a hotel to await our flight, it's just no.


----------



## Wren (Oct 27, 2020)

No way...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2020)

DaveA said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many road miles is it from your area in England to your daughter's in Spain?  We used to drive to Florida each year and stay for 3 months and the trip south was close to 1500 miles.  Would your distance be driveable, providing you would be staying for a bit.


We're an Island in the UK  so to get to Spain...either my house, or my daughters' we'd have to go by boat and road... . It is driveable but it takes around 3 days with rest stops. My daughter will be coming here next month and she's bringing the dogs so she will drive.. but it's not something most people would choose to do


----------



## terry123 (Oct 28, 2020)

Only if someone dies and my daughter could not go to the funeral with me.  My brother lives in Florida and my sis in Louisiana so thats as far as I would travel.  I like to visit my sister at Christmas but not this year.


----------



## oldman (Oct 30, 2020)

I flew yesterday. The weather was terrible and the flight was the same. The air was very unstable, so we had a lot of heavy turbulence. At one point, I helped by talking to a few passengers who I could tell were very nervous. Yes, it was that bad.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 30, 2020)

...not concerned about wearing a mask, but the whole procedure with the TSA and price gouging+baggage fees+no meals+smaller cramped seating and crowds and parking and the hassle of car rental and, and ,and...     I never want to fly anywhere ever again.


----------



## oldman (Oct 31, 2020)

Nathan said:


> ...not concerned about wearing a mask, but the whole procedure with the TSA and price gouging+baggage fees+no meals+smaller cramped seating and crowds and parking and the hassle of car rental and, and ,and...     I never want to fly anywhere ever again.


I’m glad that no one knows who I am. I would never be able to live this down. To eliminate tight seats and maybe get some food, try flying a foreign airline. They are not as restrictive as U.S. airlines are. Or, you could sign up fir a U.S. airline’s credit card. Using their card may get you some perks such as; no charge for bags, priority boarding and in some cases, maybe seating with more leg room.


----------

